# Piano Keyboard Plugin



## puremusic (May 26, 2019)

I'm looking for a piano keyboard VST plugin -- not a piano sound, but a piano keyboard you can click the keys with the mouse to play that'll generate midi for whatever instrument I situate after it in the chain.

I could just use the piano roll in my DAW but I like horizontal piano keys better than vertical. :D


----------



## brenneisen (May 26, 2019)

what's your daw?


----------



## puremusic (May 26, 2019)

Studio One. If there's a way to make its piano roll horizontal I'd be glad to hear it. :D


----------



## brenneisen (May 26, 2019)




----------



## puremusic (May 26, 2019)

Well I'll be. Thanks. I'm glad to know that's there, even though it's a little too small for my intended purpose.


----------



## brenneisen (May 26, 2019)

you can use the piz midiKeyboard plugin

Win64

Win32

Mac

but you got to do some workaround like this: 

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/midi-plugin-in-vst-format.82435/#post-4392811


----------



## puremusic (May 26, 2019)

Yeah I learned about workaround a bit ago, and it's real useful to know, without it you miss out on a lot of capability. 

That plugin looks like just the thing! Thanks again.


----------



## bill5 (Jun 1, 2019)

Mixcraft has this as well. Really I'm amazed that any DAW doesn't have one.


----------

